
[erlang-questions] Erlang vs. Haskell - juvenn
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2007-July/027646.html
======
gtani
[http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/116/Simon...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/upload/presentations/116/SimonPeyton-Jones-
ErlangFactoryLondon2009-HaskellandErlangGrowinguptogether.pdf)

[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/l434/ask_reddit...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/l434/ask_reddit_erlang_haskell_ocaml_which_functional)

<http://jjinux.blogspot.com/2009/02/haskell-or-erlang.html>

